# Wheres a good place to buy around Rosebank n Sandton



## Mo_MZ (6/8/16)

I've read some hreads that vapeshop at the Zone is pricey... so where else can one get good flavours for a good price around Rosebank and Sandton area. Pref a shop then online so can test before buying. Still a noobie to be trying DIY for now....... thnx


----------



## Soutie (6/8/16)

Vapeking is always pretty good with their prices, have a great range of juices and their in house brand is not shabby at all. At R90 for 30ml it takes some beating. 

They have a branch in fourways, dunno if that's in your range

*Fourways
Shop 4, Merrow Down Plaza
71 Troupant Avenue
Magaliessig*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/16)

Mo_MZ said:


> I've read some hreads that vapeshop at the Zone is pricey... so where else can one get good flavours for a good price around Rosebank and Sandton area. Pref a shop then online so can test before buying. Still a noobie to be trying DIY for now....... thnx



The closet would probably be Vaperite in Blubird Shopping center in Melrose. 

*BLUBIRD SHOPPING CENTRE*
CORNER ATHOLL-OAKLANDS RD AND FORT ST
(OFF CORLETT DRIVE OPPOSITE MELROSE ARCH)
BIRNAM, JOHANNESBURG



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moolies86 (6/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> The closet would probably be Vaperite in Blubird Shopping center in Melrose.
> 
> *BLUBIRD SHOPPING CENTRE*
> CORNER ATHOLL-OAKLANDS RD AND FORT ST
> ...


Was just about to recommend the same,would be your best bet @Mo_MZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (6/8/16)

Thank you all.... 2 options closeby i.ll def have a stop by them soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (6/8/16)

Checking out the Vaperite site... some good local and int flavours


----------



## shabbar (6/8/16)

Check out Johan van Noordwyk from lungcandy orange grove.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mo_MZ (6/8/16)

Thnx @shabbar will check him out too

Do u have contact info or online link. Cant find any on a search here


----------



## Mo_MZ (6/8/16)

Found the site... and close by too. Def will pop in there sometime thnx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/16)

Have moved this to "Who has stock" so the vendors in the area can respond directly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (7/8/16)

Thank you @Silver i.ll get the hang of things here soon lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve (8/8/16)

Creamy clouds has a lounge above Beer Hause in fourways. They make juice on site and have a proper tasting lounge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (8/8/16)

Mo_MZ said:


> Thank you @Silver i.ll get the hang of things here soon lol



Just popping you a message to say "pop in any time. Happy to take you through everything"

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/16)

Soutie said:


> Vapeking is always pretty good with their prices, have a great range of juices and their in house brand is not shabby at all. At R90 for 30ml it takes some beating.
> 
> They have a branch in fourways, dunno if that's in your range
> 
> ...



Thanks  We also have a branch in Parkwood - 14 Torquay Road, Parkwood - Calling on @HappyCamper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (8/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks  We also have a branch in Parkwood - 14 Torquay Road, Parkwood - Calling on @HappyCamper



Not even 5 minutes from Rosebank mall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (9/8/16)

Maxxis said:


> Just popping you a message to say "pop in any time. Happy to take you through everything"



Thank you @Maxxis i.ll def take you up on that... will see you in the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (9/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks  We also have a branch in Parkwood - 14 Torquay Road, Parkwood - Calling on @HappyCamper


Thank you.... great real close also, seen a few flavours on your site that i.ll pop by for


----------

